# Lily keeps having diaherra and throwing up!! Help!!



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old Maltese that has been really healthy and then one day woke up with diaherra and vomiting! It starts off runny then turns into this gel like substance.. Her throw up is whiteish! And with those symptoms she doesn't eat a thing! I brought her to the vet and they gave her a nausea shot and propectlin.. She was fine after that.. Started eating and playing! Well a few days after we stopped with the meds the symptoms started again.. So this time the vet gave her an antibotic shot.. Nausea shot and the propectlin again. She was fine for about another week but when I came home from work yesterday she was sick again! But the only thing different was she still wanted to eat! Also she was still on the propectlin. The vet also checked her stool and it came back negitive for parasites!! What is the next step!! I want my baby girl to feel better!!! Any suggestions!??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842953


> I have a 2 1/2 yr old Maltese that has been really healthy and then one day woke up with diaherra and vomiting! It starts off runny then turns into this gel like substance.. Her throw up is whiteish! And with those symptoms she doesn't eat a thing! I brought her to the vet and they gave her a nausea shot and propectlin.. She was fine after that.. Started eating and playing! Well a few days after we stopped with the meds the symptoms started again.. So this time the vet gave her an antibotic shot.. Nausea shot and the propectlin again. She was fine for about another week but when I came home from work yesterday she was sick again! But the only thing different was she still wanted to eat! Also she was still on the propectlin. The vet also checked her stool and it came back negitive for parasites!! What is the next step!! I want my baby girl to feel better!!! Any suggestions!??[/B]


hi & welcome--what was the vet's diagnosis? Is the diarrhea ALL the time? The vomiting sounds like bile--which they throw up when their stomaches are empty and they are feeling nauseous from an empty tummy. Sounds to me like she may be having a bout of colitis or something similar. Did your vet mention that? Why didn't he mention any anti-imfammatory meds or diet issues, etc. etc? Whatever it is, it's not normal. Is vet telling you to follow up after a certain # of days, etc? Your vet really should be spelling out "the next step" for you--unfortunately it's almost impossible for us to do that. We can only speculate and make suggestions which may or may not work--and you don't want to play guessing games with this. Please follow up with your vet. Best of luck!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Did vet do full blood panel and specifically test for pancreatitis? is she drinking well? if not she can get dehydrated pretty quickly so that needs to be addressed as well. 

Hope the vet can get to the bottom of this so proper treatment done and she can feel better very soon!


----------



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 23 2009, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842956


> Did vet do full blood panel and specifically test for pancreatitis? is she drinking well? if not she can get dehydrated pretty quickly so that needs to be addressed as well.
> 
> Hope the vet can get to the bottom of this so proper treatment done and she can feel better very soon![/B]


She is drinking pretty regularly.. As far as her bowel movements.. It gets normal then back to diahreaa! So it's not all the time! But frequent enough to get me worried! The vet said the next step would be blood testing! I'm thinking I need to go to another vet bc they don't seem to worried! Just giving the same meds and say come back if it doesn't get better! This will be my 3 rd time to the vet with no answers


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

WHATTTTTT the vet did not do a blood work up in the beginning? not good just covering up symptoms with anti-vomitting meds  not liking this vet sorry - a blood work up should have been done first to make sure nothing going on and an xray to make sure no blockage. When my dog was doing this that was the first thing they did blood work and xray and it was pancreatitis - this vet is just hiding the symptoms and there can be an underlying problem especially since it keeps happening when drugs wear off  

Did your dog get into anything, change food, etc ? I would recommend blood work and an xray asap to make sure not something more serious 


QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842966


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 23 2009, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842956





> Did vet do full blood panel and specifically test for pancreatitis? is she drinking well? if not she can get dehydrated pretty quickly so that needs to be addressed as well.
> 
> Hope the vet can get to the bottom of this so proper treatment done and she can feel better very soon![/B]


She is drinking pretty regularly.. As far as her bowel movements.. It gets normal then back to diahreaa! So it's not all the time! But frequent enough to get me worried! The vet said the next step would be blood testing! I'm thinking I need to go to another vet bc they don't seem to worried! Just giving the same meds and say come back if it doesn't get better! This will be my 3 rd time to the vet with no answers 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Agreed, your pup need further work up! If your vet is not offering it to you, I would find another.


----------



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the input!! I am giving the vet one more shot bc I hate switching and having to start all over! She is there now and they are doing xrays and a full blood work up and he now suspects colonits!! Just wish he would of suggested this 2 vet visits ago!! I will keep everyone posted! Thanks again!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842984


> Just wanted to say thanks for the input!! I am giving the vet one more shot bc I hate switching and having to start all over! She is there now and they are doing xrays and a full blood work up and he now suspects colonits!! Just wish he would of suggested this 2 vet visits ago!! I will keep everyone posted! Thanks again!!![/B]


Good luck--Many of us here have dealt with colitis with our dogs so we can help & give tips if that's the case. Let us know!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

colitis is yellow jelly poop and yes they can vomit from this but you need blood work to rule out anything else -- colitis is caused by meds such as nsaids like metacam, rimadyl, deramaxx, etc and can be caused by stress as well as too high of a fiber diet - has anything happened recently since your dog has been perfectly healthy for 2 1/2 years as something had to trigger this recent behavior. My girl got colitis from metacam 

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842984


> Just wanted to say thanks for the input!! I am giving the vet one more shot bc I hate switching and having to start all over! She is there now and they are doing xrays and a full blood work up and he now suspects colonits!! Just wish he would of suggested this 2 vet visits ago!! I will keep everyone posted! Thanks again!!![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

if colitis and entire intestinal tract is inflamed it will cause vomitting so that is a severe case of colitis. Stay clear of white potato and other inflammatory foods google inflammatory foods as colitis is an inflamed intestinal tract - diarrhea means large intestines is inflamed and vomitting is small intestines is inflamed 

here is some info 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=249

tylan powder will help with this as it is a low dose of antibiotic and has an anti-inflammatory agent in it


----------



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

How do vets check for colonitis?? The reason I'm asking is bc my vet is doing a full blood panel to see what's wrong but he said u can only check for colonitis by a byopsy! Is this right??


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843068


> How do vets check for colonitis?? The reason I'm asking is bc my vet is doing a full blood panel to see what's wrong but he said u can only check for colonitis by a byopsy! Is this right??[/B]



I believe the blood panel is to rule out anything else being wrong.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 23 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843068


> How do vets check for colonitis?? The reason I'm asking is bc my vet is doing a full blood panel to see what's wrong but he said u can only check for colonitis by a byopsy! Is this right??[/B]


A blood panel checks for things like liver disease, kidney disease, addison's disease, HGE, pancreatitis etc. that can cause those symptoms. It is a process of ruling things out. Unless the dog has chronic/severe colitis issues, it is treated symptomatically. For dogs with more severe or chronic problems, endoscopy and biopsies are the best choice for an accurate diagnosis.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My dogs colitis was not accompanied by vomiting. After checking the stool for parasites (there was none) the vet decided to hold off on the bloodwork because it is quite expensive, and opted to first do a de-worming and an anti-inflammatory medication for 10 days and to adjust the diet. It took about 3 weeks but he was better after that. We never needed to the bloodwork. Yours sounds like it could be further progressed than ours was since your dog is also having the vomiting...that's probably why they are doing the bloodwork off the bat...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is your baby doing ? 

Like jackie said it is a process of elimination but you want to make sure it is not more serious. Colitis is not that serious just more of an annoyance with the diarrhea acting up from time to time. I just think with a dog that has been normal for 2 1/2 years you need to make sure it is nothing else before just assuming colitis or ibd - 

Real important what triggered this anything new in diet or environment as colitis can be brought on by stress, medication or change in diet with too much fiber so just curious did anything change prior to this occuring so we can try to narrow down the cause


----------



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

I switched her food about 6 months ago and it could be over time to much fiber built up another thing is my sisters dog who would frequently come for play dates just died!! I find she gets sick when I have to go to work on days (I work shift work) so I also thought it could be depression! 

She was ok when she got back from the vet.. Not to active but she didn't just sleep! Also no diahreaa since Thursday! I won't find out the results of the blood test until Monday! I'll keep yall posted!! Thanks again


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

could be stress related if real close to your sis dog. I bet more food related though as it takes time to build up -- what food are you feeding as that might be the culprit as sometimes it takes time to build up in system and cause probs as this happened to dex. He cannot eat any food with white potato in it or he vomits - never had diarrhea though - Is it canidae? alot of people have been posting probs with that food 


QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 24 2009, 06:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843219


> I switched her food about 6 months ago and it could be over time to much fiber built up another thing is my sisters dog who would frequently come for play dates just died!! I find she gets sick when I have to go to work on days (I work shift work) so I also thought it could be depression!
> 
> She was ok when she got back from the vet.. Not to active but she didn't just sleep! Also no diahreaa since Thursday! I won't find out the results of the blood test until Monday! I'll keep yall posted!! Thanks again[/B]


----------



## J_tros83 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was feeding her chicken soup for the dogs soul! Now I switched to natures recipe.. Farm stand select!! Can anyone suggest a good food? Lily is reeally picky and it has to be small bites!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (J_tros83 @ Oct 25 2009, 07:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843512


> I was feeding her chicken soup for the dogs soul! Now I switched to natures recipe.. Farm stand select!! Can anyone suggest a good food? Lily is reeally picky and it has to be small bites!![/B]


Again, if your dog is having serious problems right now that seem to be related to digestion, or effecting digestion, your vet should be giving you suggestions. Very important that you don't experiement with foods at this time--it could make things much worse.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Chase has colitis and was very, very sick. Diarrhea was "raspberry jam" and he was throwing up all day. Had to have an IV and was back the next day for another and testing.

His diet now is Prescription Diet z/d canned, small amount in the morning and evening.
Royal Canin Venison and Potato dry, which we leave out for grazing.
The only treats are Prescription Diet Hypo Allergenic. 
Ozzy is on this diet also and both Boyz are healthy and very happy.

This diet never varies, no people food, never any rawhides or chewies. Just this diet.


----------

